# Sopressatta started 2/15/2018 Finished



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

Use 8 pork chops I had frozen & some back fat






Going to pull the chub at about 33% loss
Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh yeah its all yummy


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

Heck, I'm not even sure I can pronounce Sopressatta correctly let alone tell you what it is, but it looks good.


Chris


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

nepas said:


> Oh yeah its all yummy



Rick yes it is and your fault I am into this LOL
Thanks Bud I appreciate all you do for us.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Heck, I'm not even sure I can pronounce Sopressatta correctly let alone tell you what it is, but it looks good.
> 
> 
> Chris


Chris it is an Italian cold cut like Salami but tastier
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2018)

UPS from your place to mine won't be that much. :D When will it be finished I LEAVE FOR Fla. in 2 weeks wouldn't want it to spoil sitting on the front porch.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

tropics said:


> Chris it is an Italian cold cut like Salami but tastier
> Richie



Thanks Richie, I've got to get out into civilization more often. 

Point for sure. I love Salami.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> UPS from your place to mine won't be that much. :D When will it be finished I LEAVE FOR Fla. in 2 weeks wouldn't want it to spoil sitting on the front porch.
> 
> Warren


Maybe ready for Easter 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Richie, I've got to get out into civilization more often.
> 
> Point for sure. I love Salami.
> 
> Chris


Chris check out the UMAi bags it is easy and as good as it can get.
https://www.drybagsteak.com/recipe-archive-charcuterie-salumi.php
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm in for this one Richie!


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Guys thanks for the likes I appreciate it,it is a waiting game now.Just glad I don't need to look in that fridge til the beginning of March,going to start a Ham for Easter
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey I'll be back home by then only going for 2 weeks to 18 days.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2018)

I know I've said this before, but I have to get some of those bags!
Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 25, 2018)

Update Loosing weight nicely, bag is staying pretty tight.
This one started at 1243 g





Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 25, 2018)

Looking good, Richie! I’m out of room for curing until the middle of April.


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Looking good, Richie! I’m out of room for curing until the middle of April.



Running out of room myself,just pulled a 13 lb. fresh ham out of the freezer.When it thaws in my fridge I will start curing and bring down the the Basement fridge.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2018)

Finished just in time for Easter!!
Bag loosened a little





Not to oily





Vac sealed for some nice treats





A close up





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2018)

Awesome home now waiting UPS delivery.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome home now waiting UPS delivery.
> 
> Warren


Buddy Believe me I wish I could do that,the little one I made went to Ma last week the rest they are planning to take home.Going to make a bigger batch next time.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2018)

Yup Mom is first in my book.

Warren


----------

